# Some of my lightweights



## Machine Age Victim (Apr 24, 2013)

This is Sparta (said in a yell). From the components and descriptions from others I've determined it to be from the 1980's, I don't know much other than that, any info is welcomed. Enjoy!


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Apr 24, 2013)

This is Grey Ghost. It's a late 70's/early 80's Ross Professional equipped with Shimano 600 Arabesque, it was in a bad way when I first got it. I sanded and painted the frame and cleaned 30years of grease off the components.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi.... can't view your goodies.


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Apr 24, 2013)

hmmm sorry about that, are they showing up as broken links?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 24, 2013)

Machine Age Victim said:


> hmmm sorry about that, are they showing up as broken links?




...as lil' boxes with red X's in middle....


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 24, 2013)

I see them.

Bri, you might need to go to your browser settings & turn your bike blocker back off........


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 24, 2013)

I like the SPARTA!


----------



## Ranger Dan (Apr 25, 2013)

Machine Age Victim said:


> This is Grey Ghost. It's a late 70's/early 80's Ross Professional equipped with Shimano 600 Arabesque, it was in a bad way when I first got it. I sanded and painted the frame and cleaned 30years of grease off the components.




Nice work, Vic.  Gotta love that Arabesque group, too.

Say, what are those toe straps you're using there?  I'm having a hard time finding thick, beefy straps like the Alfredo Binda products of yore.  Those things you've got look much better than the wambly crap commonly available now.  (Not that toe straps are even commonly available.)

Regards,
Information Age Dropout


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 25, 2013)

Beautiful job on Grey Ghost - and that first picture of it is really cool.


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Apr 25, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> I like the SPARTA!




Thanks, although, I need to get some new pics with the leather bags I've put on the back.



Ranger Dan said:


> Nice work, Vic.  Gotta love that Arabesque group, too.
> 
> Say, what are those toe straps you're using there?  I'm having a hard time finding thick, beefy straps like the Alfredo Binda products of yore.  Those things you've got look much better than the wambly crap commonly available now.  (Not that toe straps are even commonly available.)
> 
> ...




Thank you! These are a set my local bike shop had as NOS, they're leather with a nice buckle (they also have the metal toes too). They have others, made by Christophe. I'd be happy to pick up and ship your way, there's also several colors if you had a preference. 



dfa242 said:


> Beautiful job on Grey Ghost - and that first picture of it is really cool.




Thanks! I've really caught the restoring bug. There's a local thrift store that gets a gem in from time to time. 

Here's an idea of how it originally came to me. 





and here's a better shot of the paint finish


----------



## Ranger Dan (Apr 25, 2013)

Machine Age Victim said:


> These are a set my local bike shop had as NOS, they're leather with a nice buckle (they also have the metal toes too). They have others, made by Christophe. I'd be happy to pick up and ship your way, there's also several colors if you had a preference.




I've got some late-model Christophes, but they're "thinnish" too, like all the rest they make now.

*Yeah*, if you can pick up some thick NOS items, I'd definitely be interested, assuming they're reasonably priced.  Either the white/natural color shown in your photo (preferred), or black would be fine.  I can't read the print on them in the picture; just curious: what brand are they?

If you send me a PM with payment specs, I'll get you covered pronto.  Thanks!


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Apr 25, 2013)

Ranger Dan said:


> I've got some late-model Christophes, but they're "thinnish" too, like all the rest they make now.
> 
> *Yeah*, if you can pick up some thick NOS items, I'd definitely be interested, assuming they're reasonably priced.  Either the white/natural color shown in your photo (preferred), or black would be fine.  I can't read the print on them in the picture; just curious: what brand are they?
> 
> If you send me a PM with payment specs, I'll get you covered pronto.  Thanks!




The Christophes are the same thickness as the white ones on my bike. That said, these are the only ones they have in white. It says "Lapuze," I think they came stock on some Schwinn lightweights.

I'll go by today and pick up a pair for you. I'll PM you a price (not much)and payment info.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Apr 26, 2013)

Machine Age Victim said:


> The Christophes are the same thickness as the white ones on my bike. That said, these are the only ones they have in white. It says "Lapuze," I think they came stock on some Schwinn lightweights.
> 
> I'll go by today and pick up a pair for you. I'll PM you a price (not much)and payment info.




Sure, I'll try a pair of the white Lapuzes.  Thanks, brother!

(Just out of curiosity, roughly what era were they "Schwinn Approved"?)


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Apr 26, 2013)

'73 for sure, http://www.ebay.com/itm/73-SCHWINN-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------

